# Is Prilosec OTC essentially equivalent to prescription PPI's?



## Livinglife (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi folks:I'm looking for feedback regarding Prilosec. I was on Prevacid for over a year, have new insurance, and the presciption plan requires a precert for the Prevacid. (which I'm sure the reason is because now that Prilosec can be had OTC, they figure it's all the same) The precert is still dangling in the air, I've been out of Prevacid for a week, and just began taking Prilosec OTC, since I have no idea when the precert will go through. Pharmacist said it's the same difference, so I thought, why not, since I need all the help I can get. I know they're both in the same class of meds-proton pump inhibitors. No medicine seems to work for every single person. Nexium does wonders for some, nothing for others. Prevacid does great for some-side effects for others-etc. So really, I'm just looking for general feedback. Thanks!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

The Pharmacist should be able to tell you if there are different strengths. Some meds at lower doses are sold OTC, but if you need a stronger dose, you have to have a prescription. I'm not sure if Prilosec is one of those or not.Perhaps your Gastro can answer your question. He/she might even be able to give you enough samples to hold you over until your precert goes through.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I asked my pharmacist, and she said the prilosec otc 20mg is Exactly, the same as the Prescription Prilosec 20mg. There are stronger mg dosages of prescription prilosec. The only differnce in the otc, is the wording, but that's all.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I can get the generic for Prilosec OTC as a prescription (same drug just not the brand name) for cheaper than the OTC brand name version on the shelf.So they are the same drug, and the same dose has been done as a prescription.Like people said sometimes higher doses are available by prescription. I'm guessing Prilosec got to be OTC for awhile before they could put the generics out there, which is why the generic is only available by prescription right now.With the insurance it is about 50% cheaper to get the generic with my copay.So far the prilosec is working as well as the nexium did last time I took it. Nexium, however, is a lot more on the insurance because it is brand name, and I think is at the highest level of copay for brand names.Isn't working through the insurance maze fun







K.


----------

